# WTB black angus/mix bull calf for home use, Central Indiana



## debtrag (May 26, 2011)

Wanting to buy very young black angus or mix of for keeping food on our families table.  We have 2 young heifers, angus and angus/dairy cross and would like to have a very young bull calf to raise and help us in our endeavor to become self sufficient and provide for our own, on our own.  Central Indiana area.


----------



## jhm47 (May 26, 2011)

It would be far more economical to use artificial insemination for only 2 cows.  A bull eats more than a cow, is dangerous, and will often break up fences, feeders, and pens.  There should be a qualified AI tech near you that will breed your cows to a proven bull for far less than it would cost to keep a bull.


----------



## debtrag (May 27, 2011)

We have a few neighbors who have heifers to breed also.  One already has a bull, not sure what breed, but he is interested in breeding some angus into his stock also.  We may just think about using his bull, he is very good natured and has just produced a calf that was born a few days ago.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 27, 2011)

That sounds a better plan than owning a bull but just make sure yours and their stock are healthy as a fallout with a neighbour over whose animal infected whose can go on for years - Good luck and let us know the outcome


----------

